# WADING PROVING TO BE PRODUCTIVE at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 1, 2019*

It was another good day on the water. Stephen was a first-timer to fishing, and he did great. For fishing and wading for the first time he did above average. They caught and released many more, with most being on the smaller side. â€" *Capt. Kevin Matula 7/31/19*






​
The new Mowdy is performing great without any issues, and today it took us to some good fishing. The early top water bite was on fire this morning! â€" *Capt. Doug Russell 7/31/19*






​
July was more of a grind than anyone would have liked, but I can say that our customers rolled with it more commonly than not. That said, we have been able to fill limits of speckled trout over the past few days, and even take a few redfish to boot! â€" *Capt. Stephen Boriskie, 7/28/19*






​
Waded with a party of three from the Jeff W. group on Saturday and Sunday, which turned becoming a great weekend of fishing. We could not have asked for any better weather on Saturday, and the group ended the day with full limits of trout, along with a beautiful redfish. There was a little more wind on Sunday morning, but they made it work! A couple of them needed to leave early today, so Sundayâ€™s trip was a bit shorter than Saturday, but everyone made good use of their time and finished the morning with another near limit of nice trout. â€" *Capt. Kevin Matula 7/28/19*






​
*CONSERVATION​*








*CLICK HERE TO DONATE*​
Fundamentally, conservation is about saying no to ourselves. At heart, the conservationist believes they can take too much from an ecosystem. By saying no to themselves by following game limits, making areas off limits to fishing and hunting and by practicing catch and release, and many other self-limiting decisions, coastal anglers make the outdoors better for all of us.

But conservation also demands a yes. One of the ways the yes happens at Bay Flats Lodge is by donating to The Building Conservation Trust (BCT). Our customers say yes to giving a few dollars, and then Bay Flats Lodge matches their gift. This yes on the part of the lodge and our customers helps build, restore and maintain fishing habitat on the middle Texas coast. 
Let me encourage you to say both no and yes. Make sure youâ€™re saying no to yourself in the proper time and place, and say yes by giving to a conservation effort of your choice. â€" *Randy Brown, Lodge Manager*






​
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

*Equipment:*
â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*Share Your Bay Flats Memories​*








*CLICK HERE TO GO TO SMUGMUG*​
Thereâ€™s nothing more special than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™ve put photos from your lodge visit out on our SmugMug page so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!

*Itâ€™s Time for a Change​*_By: Capt. Stephen Boriskie​_Itâ€™s time now for a change, and I can tell itâ€™s happening soon. As we enter the dog days of summer, the fish will change a bit as boxes of trout will decline and redfish will increase. Why these marsh monstersâ€™ activity and presence are more noticeable beginning this month is beyond my pay scale, but all I can say is itâ€™s going to happen. So, get ready to put a smile on the face of the anglers who can tough it out in Augustâ€™s calm waters with scorching heat.

Speaking of calm waters, weâ€™ll all soon be wondering where the wind has gone, but itâ€™s the same year after year, and if you follow weather patterns like we do you can understand that without the cold air meeting up with warm air there is no wind to be created. Hence, the â€œdog daysâ€ of summer!

If youâ€™re a deep water enthusiast, but get queasy like me just thinking about going offshore, the Port Oâ€™Connor jetties are a good bet for you this month and next. As the summerâ€™s end approaches and the winds calm down, blue waters come closer to the beach front and that means the offshore fish will come with it. Itâ€™s always a good bet during this period of the year that tarpon and kingfish will come close enough to hook right off the end of the jetties. Itâ€™s a great time to be an angler during this brief period â€" what great battles. Also common this time of the year is the crab migration, a time when you can shut down your outboard engine between the jetties and drift with the current, all the while being ushered by sometimes thousands of these critters. Crabs are fabulous redfish bait, and theyâ€™re right there sunning with you as you set sail on the clean waters of the mouth of the Gulf.

Thereâ€™s no better time than right now to book a trip at the end of the summer, especially for those who soon will be busying themselves with ta myriad of fall responsibilities. The list is long, and the free time will be short when youâ€™re having to tackle the back to school frenzy of classes, football, volleyball, soccer, work, etc.! A friend once told me, â€œJust because itâ€™s Sunday doesnâ€™t mean the weekend is over.â€ Treat summer that way and make the most of the days you have left before getting too covered up in the â€˜end of summerâ€™.

*What Our Recent Guests Are Sayingâ€¦​*_All the staff had smiles, and all were very welcoming. Capt. Jeremy McClelland was perfect for our group! We had lots in common outside of fishing, and he was a genuinely good guy! Best pork chops I have had in a long time! Beautiful property - well kept, and very clean! - *Travis D. 7/30/19*

This was our fourth time at the lodge, and the staff is still great as always! We really enjoyed fishing with Capt. Todd Jones. He made us feel like we were just fishing with our buddy - we had a good time. As a woman, it can sometimes be intimidating, but Capt. Todd made me feel comfortable, and was super helpful. He tried super hard to get us on some good fish! The appetizers, the dinner, and the breakfast were wonderful as always - I love to fish, but hey, the food is pretty awesome, too! The kitchen staff was super polite and wonderful as always! I donâ€™t know how we got so lucky, but we got housed at the Guest House, and it was amazing! - *Lamar L. 7/29/19*

Had a wonderful time! Capt. Cooper Hartmann did a great job trying to find us fish! - *Robby S. 7/29/19*

My son and I had a fine time fishing at Bay Flats last weekend! We much enjoyed the warm hospitality, and we're looking forward to visiting again this Fall! - *Richard S. 7/29/19*

Never fails - the pork chops are the best in the world! A 5-star restaurant canâ€™t cook a double bone-in pork chop like Bay Flats Lodge - top-notch! - *Reed O. 7/28/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 0 % Precip.*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. High 89F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 30 % Precip.*
Widely scattered showers or a thunderstorm early. Then partly cloudy. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy. High around 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip.*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 90F.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 85.0 degrees
Seadrift 83.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 86.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------

